# OK TO Board For pakistanis



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys so finally i have done with everything and will be flying to dubai on employment visa on this monday , i was told i need ok to board stamp or something on my visa , but when i contacted my airline using this form Contact Us | Help | Emirates..

I got following response from them 

"Thank you for your e-mail requesting for okay to board.

Please be informed that the visa details are now updated on the booking and we have notified the concerned Emirates station as well.

Kind regards,"


Wanted to ask do i still need stamp or something ? In case they required stamp at immigration counter in pakistan than what i will have to do ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The counter at the airport will place the stamp on the boarding pass or passport. At the time of checking in, they check in the system for a valid visa, take a copy of your visa also just to be sure.


----------

